# Attaching bands/tubing



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

Has anyone tried to use small cable ties to attach bands to pouches and to frames? I know this is probably an old question but it seems to have some merit in my opinion. My only aversion would be the longevity of the cable ties. What are the experienced experts opinions ??


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is some past discussion

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/2686-zip-ties/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23450-cable-ties-for-pouch-and-fork/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10876-zip-tie-attachment/


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Long answer short, cable ties will cut into the bands and severely affect band longevity.


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank you I'm still learning and researching!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Sanch said:


> Has anyone tried to use small cable ties to attach bands to pouches and to frames? I know this is probably an old question but it seems to have some merit in my opinion. My only aversion would be the longevity of the cable ties. What are the experienced experts opinions ??


you won't know unless you ask :wave:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Hmmm what about putting some tubing as sleeves on the cable ties before cinching down. Wouldn't that buffer the sharp edges of the plastic? Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

How about a cuff then a cable tie on top to secure the cuff?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Sanch said:


> How about a cuff then a cable tie on top to secure the cuff?


or you can also wrap it with some cotton string, or wrap it over with a piece of rubber. i wouldnt put ties on the pouch connections, a hand slap would probably have a lil bite to it.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I would not use em just added weight , cuff / constrictor knot or a tie free method ,

depending on the kind of SS ya got.


----------

